# Found fly rod lower Blue River



## Jfizzle1 (Oct 9, 2015)

solson said:


> Found on 9/20/18 in the river a Sage fly rod. Looked to be in the river for 3ish weeks. Would like to see it back in the hands of the rightful owner. Tell me the model and what reel is on it and let's get it back to you.


I lost a Sage One 6weight with a Lampson reel a year ago. That would be way cool if this was it. 

JH


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

I lost my sage rod with a battenkill reel! Id be stoked if you found it! Mathew 303-905-0130


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

It was roughly 5 years old, light brown in color. Not sure the model as it was a spare rod I took out infrequently.


----------



## solson (Aug 21, 2013)

*To Jfizzle*



Jfizzle1 said:


> I lost a Sage One 6weight with a Lampson reel a year ago. That would be way cool if this was it.
> 
> JH


 Hi Jfizzle1 - the reel is not a match. Hope you get yours back


----------



## solson (Aug 21, 2013)

*CU Mateo*



CU_Mateo said:


> I lost my sage rod with a battenkill reel! Id be stoked if you found it! Mathew 303-905-0130


Sorry CU Mateo - not a match on the reel.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 23, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## Soupedupvinyl (May 8, 2014)

solson said:


> Found on 9/20/18 in the river a Sage fly rod. Looked to be in the river for 3ish weeks. Would like to see it back in the hands of the rightful owner. Tell me the model and what reel is on it and let's get it back to you.






Sent you a PM.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure a lot of Sage rods lost on the Blue River. WTF, you guys on the front range required to sacrifice a rod to the fishing Gods every year?


----------

